

Copyright Holders Want Netflix to Ban VPN Users - joesmo
http://torrentfreak.com/copyright-holders-want-netflix-ban-vpn-users-140917/?imm_mid=0c3621&cmp=em-prog-na-na-newsltr_20140920

======
junto
When it comes to media companies the customer is always wrong.

Those juicy local licenses are too good to pass up. Forcing local in a global
economy through lawyers and the NSA/FBI. Welcome to the new masters of the
universe.

Let's not forget, these Australian customers are paying for Netflix!

